# Honda Gas Tanks



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Will a GX160/200 fuel tank mount correctly where a GX240/270/340/390 fuel tank mounts? i.e. are the three mounting points laid out the same? Was thinking of downsizing my GX240 tank.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tabora said:


> Will a GX160/GX200 fuel tank mount correctly where a GX240 fuel tank mounts? i.e. are the three mounting points laid out the same? Was thinking of downsizing my GX240 tank.



It does not.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Curious, why downsize a gas tank?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

the side studs do not line up. I guess you could use just one and cut the other off. The smaller tank also has a middle mounting hole on the carb side. No holes front and back.
I'm sure you could figure something out .

what do they say? necessity is the mother of invention?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Oneacer said:


> Curious, why downsize a gas tank?


The GX240 is now on my wood chipper out in the Maine woods (stored under a fitted cover) and there's always a lot of fuel left over in it between uses (I close the gas valve on the carb and run it dry). I was thinking of replacing the 34 year old tank that's kinda surface-rusty on the outside top half, and a friend offered me a GX200 tank from a HS724 (at least I think that was the source). But since it doesn't sound like an exact fit, I'll pass. I'll either take off the tank and refinish/paint it, or buy an aftermarket replacement for $25 or so...


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

a new replacement tank for a gx240 is about $30-35. I get them all the time.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Ahhh.... Gotcha ....

I would think any tank, including a small plastic one, could be retrofitted. I know you certainly have the ability ...


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

Tanks for the Honda GX engines are readily available fairly cheap (depending on how you define cheap), the G engines, like the G200 on my 50, not so much.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> a new replacement tank for a gx240 is about $30-35. I get them all the time.


Being a cheap b*st*rd, I would go for one of these @ $23 delivered if I don't just refinish it...








Amazon.com: Parts Club Fuel Tank for HON DA GX340 11HP GX390 13HP Replaces 17510ZE3020ZA


Amazon.com: Parts Club Fuel Tank for HON DA GX340 11HP GX390 13HP Replaces 17510ZE3020ZA



www.amazon.com


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tabora said:


> Being a cheap b*st*rd, I would go for one of these @ $23 delivered if I don't just refinish it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats bigger capacity than the 240/270 tank.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

18.89 with free shipping from Amazon.....

Outdoors & Sqares Otdspares Fuel Tank Honda GX340 GX390 Replaces17510-ZE2-020ZA 17510-ZE3-020ZA 8 9 11 13 HP Engines Without Cap


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> thats bigger capacity than the 240/270 tank.


The existing GX240 tank is 1.6 US gallon. I believe this one is very close...


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Oneacer said:


> 18.89 with free shipping from Amazon.....


But the other one includes all the parts...


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

tabora said:


> Being a cheap b*st*rd, I would go for one of these @ $23 delivered if I don't just refinish it...


I understand being cheap, but isn't your time worth anything - refinishing is not clean or quick even though it might be easy. And I can see you spending a few bucks on decent paint, if not a bunch on Locktite Extend. That surface rust might also be on the inside....

If your friend offered you a Honda tank, why not fab an adapter so you can use it? Assuming the offered tank is for free and in good shape.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Sheesh, now I'm sorry I even asked... The existing tank is still pristine on the inside, so in all likelihood I'll just bead blast and repaint it when I get a








Scratching my head as to how a Y/N question became 15ish posts.


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

Too many cooks. If you want a yes/no answer, best bet is a PM to those who you know will have the answer. Else, LOL, grin and enjoy the conversation.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tabora said:


> Sheesh, now I'm sorry I even asked... The existing tank is still pristine on the inside, so in all likelihood I'll just bead blast and repaint it when I get a
> 
> 
> 
> ...


post #2 should have ended it but since you give so MUCH good advice here we are all trying to return the favor.......

now I'm a BIG GOT. for trying to help.


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

UNUSED GENUINE OEM FACTORY HONDA FUEL GAS TANK MOTOR ENGINE GX240 GX270 DUTCH | eBay


FOR SALE IS A (1) UNUSED GENUINE OEM GAS TANK FOR A HONDAGX240 OR GX270 MOTOR. I have plenty if you need more than one. This is the bare gas tank only. Good luck!



www.ebay.com





i get the genuine ones on ebay all the time for between 30-40 bucks. go kart engine builders usually yank the tank off and sell them unused cheap online


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

If it's just gonna be intermittent use... what about a small gas can with a fuel tap/valve/outlet installed in the low part in a convenient spot? Haul it out there, plug it in, use what you need, then haul it home.
?
You could install a cheap shutoff on the chipper fuel line to keep the mischief out.


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

Scratching my head as to how a Y/N question became 15ish posts

Well this is the internet and everyone has an opinion ! I mean really, you should know better. 

ps: I am not going to render an opinion, but that is one ugly top of a fuel tank for sure.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

RC20 said:


> ps: I am not going to render an opinion, but that is one ugly top of a fuel tank for sure.


Yup, it's amazing what exposure to salt brine will do. Before I even realized there was an issue, all the paint peeled right off one day (about 20 years ago). I decided then to wait until it started to leak before replacing it; it still hasn't, and doesn't appear to have gotten worse.


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

Having lived around salt water in my youth, its amazing how much surface rust you can get and be fine. Some buildings now use bare steal, let it rust and you have a protective layer. 

Only issue I ever had with a fuel tank was rust from the inside on a cycle. I think there was a seam in there, water in the bottom of the tank (I bought the cycle used). 

In the end I got some aircraft fuel tank sealant, sealed it, removed the oxygen source and never another problem. A replacement tank would have cost a small fortune.


----------



## NOS (Dec 3, 2021)

Clones tend to have matching tanks as well as internal parts. It may not be attractive but there is a pretty good chance if you find a dead blower engine from an LCT or something it will bolt up to the mid block Honda.
The displacement range 240 270 in a true Honda and 240 to 301 ( possibly 306 ) in clones.
There are variations on mounts. Some are true Honda and some are a square odd looking thing on some Locin engines.
A little late so mention this but maybe someone else will make used of it....

You can't see how Chinese this engine is without a microscope.
Internally the rod and crank are Chinese 240 clone the flywheel is from a 301 Huskvarna with the 60 watt lighting package for auxiliary dc power and battery charging.
Ya I have a lot of time on my hands..
If you come across an Onan Homepower engine with some nice green tin work I would like to buy that and put it on here too so someday when I am gone, no one will have the slightest idea what they are looking at or where to get service.
( It will be an Onan Kohler Honda generator and I will have the last laugh because I was told it could not be done )


----------

